# Facebook - updatred picture handling



## ukbrown (Oct 7, 2010)

Facebook is now taking pictures bigger than 72'px on longest edge. And then you can download a high resolution picture.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 8, 2010)

My account still doesn't have it. What I really want to know is whether they're still stripping IPTC copyright metadata.


----------



## ukbrown (Oct 8, 2010)

It looks like it to me


----------



## Braders (Oct 8, 2010)

[quote author=Mark Sirota link=topic=11258.msg75731#msg75731 date=12865''976]
My account still doesn't have it. What I really want to know is whether they're still stripping IPTC copyright metadata.
[/quote]

ya what?!!

did not know that one...


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 8, 2010)

Until fairly recently they stripped ALL metadata, including the color profile. They no longer strip the color profile, but all the copyright data (and all the other metadata) is lost.

(I still haven't personally confirmed that they still strip metadata after the 72'-&gt;2'48 pixel update, as my account still doesn't have that enabled. It's rolling out slowly, I'll get it eventually...)


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 9, 2010)

You may want to read this http://www.facebook.com/terms.php?ref=pf  Stripping the copyright info is that least of your worries.

_1. For content that is covered by intellectual property rights, like photos and videos ("IP content"), you specifically give us the following permission, subject to your privacy and application settings: you grant us a non-exclusive, transferable, sub-licensable, royalty-free, worldwide license to use any IP content that you post on or in connection with Facebook ("IP License")_


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 9, 2010)

That's no different than anything else. It says, basically, you give them a license to display your photo on your behalf. The rest of Facebook's policy with regard to photos is perfectly reasonable (it didn't used to be, but it is now).


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 10, 2010)

It is different from many sites, you are giving your image away to them - plain and simple. They can do what ever they like with it, even license it to someone else and make money.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 10, 2010)

They cannot license it to someone else unless your privacy settings allow it. Look, I don't want to be seen as a Facebook apologist -- I'm very much not -- but their terms are not nearly as evil as everyone makes them out to be.


----------



## cliffmanchester (Jan 29, 2011)

Just out of curiosity how do you enable so that you can upload 72px photos to facebook?


----------



## peacetime6 (Feb 10, 2011)

Couldn't agree with you more. Some things are better kept private and personal. It's amazing what people will publish, but  I guess to some degree that's what makes the internet so amazing.


----------



## Braders (Feb 19, 2011)

Well it just got worse....not the 3rd line on the left "download high resolution"


e......


----------



## cbelaw55 (Oct 4, 2011)

I always feel disoriented everytime Facebook makes a new update.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi cbelaw, welcome to the forum!

You and me both.  Sometimes you can't help but wonder if it's just change for the sake of change.


----------

